# When the time comes for Euthanasia



## BCMmom (May 24, 2013)

I lost my boy Bailey last spring to hemangiosarcoma. I was so happy to learn that my vet would come to our house to euthanize. It was painful for us.... but so much better than having to load him in the car and bring him to the vet's office (which he hated). What a difference to be able to stroke your dog's head while he lays in his bed in familiar surroundings! We were so grateful and I highly recommend all vets offer this service. If anyone has a choice.. consider having the vet come to your house.. I think it's so much better for the dog and the family. 

Just randomly started thinking about it after reading through some of these threads......


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We were going to do this for Hazel. After we thought about it we decided against it. I was afraid of having her death spot here. Fortunately she loved the vet and we brought Lila with so we were all together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When my sweet Charlie told me that it was time, we also arranged to have our family veterinarian come to the house. Charlie chose his spot and settled beside me that morning. When his doctor knelt beside him to give his last shots, Charlie didn't even lift his head. He just gazed into my eyes and licked my fingers. I think he was saying, "Thank you, Mom."


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I had it done at home with my last guy, Bailey. Even though it was way more expensive I will always do it this way given the choice. Better for the pup not having to load up in the car- especially if they are ill or hurting- and better for me to be in the privacy of my own home to have the ugly crying face!

The only part I really did not like was when she put him on a stretcher to take him away. She did not hurry us at all and we got all the time we needed, but when it was time I could not watch her take him away from his home knowing he would never return. I left the room so I did not actually see this happen.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Our particular vet does not do home visits.  
However, Google was our friend as we discovered an ex vet who specialised in setting pets free. She was absolutely wonderful. Caring people like this also exist


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie passed with her head in my lap, at home, and I hope to be lucky enough to make that choice with Clyde also.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

At the time that I was losing Tesia, my vet didn't offer home visits. But my vet was going to come to my home for us. It is always worth asking. In the end, the last day wound up coming sooner than I expected, and we spent Tee's last hours at the vet - but in extremely peaceful, comfortable surroundings. 

In the months since Tee died, my vets introduced a home service. It came from a growing demand for it - one that they felt was worth responding to. I think it is wonderful. I know many anxious kitties agree. But it also gives people an option for their pets at the end of their lives.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

This thread is sweet, but my heavens, I just busted out crying thinking of how hard it is to lose a pet. My Dax doesn't have too much longer due to severe arthritis, and I cannot imagine when that day comes. :-( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

